# Quebec immigration interview



## Caz n Neil (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,
was just wondering if anyone on here has done the the immigration interview for Quebec? I understand it will be in French, which of course I am now revising! However was interested what sort of things will be discussed? Will it be a conversation along the lines of where I have worked what responsibilities I had, and about family etc, the stuff on the application in general?

Were they friendly? was it very formal like a test, and if you are trying to say something quite complicated do they get a bit funny if your grammer is not perfect or you forget the odd word?


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Caz n Neil said:


> Hi,
> was just wondering if anyone on here has done the the immigration interview for Quebec? I understand it will be in French, which of course I am now revising! However was interested what sort of things will be discussed? Will it be a conversation along the lines of where I have worked what responsibilities I had, and about family etc, the stuff on the application in general?
> 
> Were they friendly? was it very formal like a test, and if you are trying to say something quite complicated do they get a bit funny if your grammer is not perfect or you forget the odd word?


Bojour,

good to find someone in expat form who are in the same process like me and my wife.

So first of all have you cleared DELF exam? we are also planning to apply for Quebec immigration as per website and out lawyer they suggest that we can qualify but need to study and give DELF exam and chance of facing interview call with be 50-50%. we are in the process of learning and not applied yet but planning to apply within 3-4 months and then all the best.

regarding you question, if you face the interview than your interview can last long upto 30min to 1hour in which first they discuss about yourself, career related question, why you want to go Canada, your interest, hobbies, are your prepared in to live in Quebec and how etc etc but this is a interview not exam and they can ask very normal question which everyone know's. during the interview they will told you that now i will discuss in french and then you have to speak in french and if everything goes fine you will receive your visa on same day. they are not focus on grammar part actually they want to confirm that can you able to speak and understand french or not? don't worry about grammar part just focus on speaking and listening. my friend has attend the interview and he got his visa....

please write more about your french learning experience and your immigration point etc... and ya keep in touch as we are on the same boat...

Merci!!:ranger:


----------



## Gayat (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi mohitrahuja,

Even I am in the same boat. Thinking about my chances of immigrating to Quebec. Me and my wife are planning to take french classes soon.

One quick question. Do we need to hire a immigration consultant for Quebec immigration ? Can we do it outself ? If we do it ourself what is the risk involved ? 

thanks. Keep in touch.


----------



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Gayat said:


> Hi mohitrahuja,
> 
> Even I am in the same boat. Thinking about my chances of immigrating to Quebec. Me and my wife are planning to take french classes soon.
> 
> ...


Hi, 

if you are graduate and understand basic english to fill some form in which they ask you to give your, education, experience history etc. then why you need consultant????? 

whats the risk?????? if you can speak and write english well......

"Risk" is if you give some $$$$$$$$$ to stupid consultant and they can't successfully able to submit your paper, or miss your some important document, or close the office without knowing you...........etc

Now my question is how many marks your are getting for Quebec immigration, what you background, exp etc. and your wife, ielts, funds, age, calculate....waiting for reply....


----------



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

I got my CSQ in February without having to do an interview. Apparently only around 50% of people get selected for an interview but I have no idea if it's a random selection or just "borderline" cases that have to do an interview. I've been living in France for a few years so got a good score on my French assessments plus I have a professional job so I don't know if those helped????


----------



## Philipfrancis (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear Sir,

I am planning to immigrate to Quebec, Canada. Can you please let me know Do I need IELTS if I want to Immigrate to Quebec. If i need IELTS how much score i have to score for immigration? can you please let me know Your early response would be highly appreciated. 

Regards

Philip


----------



## bambi4real (Dec 7, 2009)

Philipfrancis said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I am planning to immigrate to Quebec, Canada. Can you please let me know Do I need IELTS if I want to Immigrate to Quebec. If i need IELTS how much score i have to score for immigration? can you please let me know Your early response would be highly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Everyone needs IELTS even if you are born in an english speaking country and studied in english. These are the latest rules. English language exam, ie IELTS is mandatory. The minimum score needed is 7 overall.


----------



## sokraelemskra (Jan 9, 2010)

bambi4real said:


> Everyone needs IELTS even if you are born in an english speaking country and studied in english. These are the latest rules. English language exam, ie IELTS is mandatory. The minimum score needed is 7 overall.


This is wrong information... Mother tangue people do not need IELTS .... IELTS only for non english speaker.


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

sokraelemskra said:


> This is wrong information... Mother tangue people do not need IELTS .... IELTS only for non english speaker.


The IELTS is required regardless of whether the application is FSW or provincial nominee. The CIC website clearly states on the application guide that any applications will be returned as incomplete if this isn't included.

Sorry am unable to post the link. Will try again though


----------



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/information/applications/guides/EG7TOC.asp

Here is the link. Scroll the page till you find the English requirements


----------



## sokraelemskra (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe this is the new rule .... Actually I have appiled since 2010 I got the waitng letter


----------



## sokraelemskra (Jan 9, 2010)

But Now I live in Dubai ... I'm searching forsome body to practice my french with him but up to now no chance


----------



## sokraelemskra (Jan 9, 2010)

Anybody here can speak french and wanna help ? ... plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sokraelemskra (Jan 9, 2010)

bambi4real said:


> Everyone needs IELTS even if you are born in an english speaking country and studied in english. These are the latest rules. English language exam, ie IELTS is mandatory. The minimum score needed is 7 overall.


Do You speak french ? if so plz help me to practice my french


----------



## shahid-h (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello

We, my wife and 2 young children, have applied for Quebec immigration. Our application was received on 7th June but as off yet we have not heard anything.

I haven't used a solicitor or immigration consultant so have prepared the application myself. It's not all that difficult to do so, all information is available on their website. I also contacted the immigration help line number in Montreal on many occassions and asked clarification and anything I wasn't sure about. I found them to be very helpfull.

I studied in UK, am a graduate from UK and have over 12 years work experience (IT) from UK but still had to take the IELTS English test, which is a requirement for all applicants. Partners don't need to take the test, but all principal applicants do.

French test is also a requirement for the principal applicant. Partners can take this test in which case extra points can be rewarded but if you have enough points then partners don't need to take the test. I did the test and only got 0+, my plan is to re-take the test once I've received the case number and submit results of my new test, which would be considered.

I would be interested in hearing from others in a similar situation to share knowledge and experience. Please feel free to IM/private message me.


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

i have an interview on 19 march. How can i postpone it ?


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

19 April is correct!


----------



## Julie_Quynh (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Mech89,

How long do you have to wait for the result? I applied last Mar 2013 and still waiting for the "documents received" status. I dont know how long do I have to wait for the status to change to "received" and "processing". 

Could you please tell me your waiting time for each step? Many thanks


----------

